
Show HN: Wit.ai Bot Engine - ar7hur
https://wit.ai/blog/2016/04/12/bot-engine
======
ar7hur
Wit.ai cofounder here. We would love to get the community's feedback for our
new Bot Engine. It's still early beta. Thanks!

